# Unable to post for a while



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Hello friends. In best Aramisian tradition, I thus announce that I won't be able to participate in this forum for a while. I've begun new studies, and they consume ALL my time, because I've decided to graduate as fast as possible. I'll be changing my pieces in the Talk Classical Spotify playlist every forthnight, however.

I'll be back for a while in December during Christmas holidays, I suppose. Also if something unexpected happens and I have time to actually sit down and draw a breath (like right now, when a class was cancelled). Until that, keep making the world a better place by listening to beautiful (and/or sublime) music, my comrades in Art!


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

War has changed...


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

All the best, see you soon. :tiphat:


----------

